# Amazing helicopter stunt show.



## Wildcat (May 18, 2012)

Enjoy!!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ4e0BdUy_Q_


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2012)

At first I thought it couldn't be for real, incredible manoeuvring in a confined place.


----------



## N4521U (May 18, 2012)

From a helicopter air crewman and private pilots point of view! Ab-so-lutely the stupidest thing I have ever seen any pilot do!!!!!!!!!!! 

How many of them unsuspecting spectators would have been taken out if he had just one hiccup in his "routine"! Just one rotor blade? Any estimates? There are 5 main blades on them Sea Kings. 

And them Aussie pilots.............. what the????????
Who would be silly enough to authorise four pilots, and perhaps 4-6 crewman into a flight like that. 

Krazy! Really crazy!


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2012)

I saw that a few years ago. Amazing skills, although I doubt anyone would allow that today. The FAA in the US would definitely not allow it today.


----------



## muscogeemike (May 18, 2012)

I was told, by an Army pilot, that it was possible to “loop” a CH-47. I don’t know about this - do any of you Chopper guys think it could be done?


----------



## tyrodtom (May 18, 2012)

I'm a old crewchief, but OH-6 , I don't have any specific knowledge on the Chinook. I doubt you could loop a CH-47.
I just don't see anybody trying it, seeing as how likely a unsuccessful attempt would be fatal to everyone on board.

I can just imagine what those long, flexible blades would do at the top of the loop.

I sure like to know though.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2012)

That is some serious skills, completely crazy.



evangilder said:


> I saw that a few years ago. Amazing skills, although I doubt anyone would allow that today. The FAA in the US would definitely not allow it today.



Yeah, not a chance it wouldn't be allowed nowadays.


----------



## muscogeemike (May 18, 2012)

Yeah - I thought it was a "war story" - but all I've ever done on a chopper is ride them.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2012)

Did anyone else notice just how short the blade are on the main rotor?


----------



## gumbyk (May 22, 2012)

evangilder said:


> I saw that a few years ago. Amazing skills, although I doubt anyone would allow that today. The FAA in the US would definitely not allow it today.



Eric,
The CAA in NZ wouldn't allow it either, but those sea kings are military - a law unto themselves. Our Airforce helicopter displays aren't quite as 'daring' as this one, but still make me a bit nervous.

But, that display in the first part was just reckless. Yes, a great display of precision flying, but absolutely no room for error. I guess the only good thing is that it looks like it was filmed quite a while ago, judging from the logos on the billboards.


----------



## johnbr (May 22, 2012)

Flying like that is how you get killed.


----------



## sunny91 (May 28, 2012)

thanks


----------



## ccheese (May 28, 2012)

I would not want to be in the stands watching. Extremely dangerous. They did have a helo show here, last week, over the ocean. The pilot even did loops and flew up-side down for about 20 seconds.

Charles


----------



## Trilisser (Jul 14, 2012)

That is what true pioneer spirit flying is all about! Not some regulated droning just to fatten one's bank account.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2012)

N4521U said:


> From a helicopter air crewman and private pilots point of view! Ab-so-lutely the stupidest thing I have ever seen any pilot do!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How many of them unsuspecting spectators would have been taken out if he had just one hiccup in his "routine"! Just one rotor blade? Any estimates? There are 5 main blades on them Sea Kings.
> 
> ...



I agree.

Had it become a lawn dart, chances are debris such as rotor blades could have flown into the crowd. 

I have nothing against such stunts, but just not in such confined spaces.



Trilisser said:


> That is what true pioneer spirit flying is all about! Not some regulated droning just to fatten one's bank account.



Take it from someone who used to crew rotor wing acft on a daily basis, and has seen plenty of crashes, doing something like that in such confined spaces is not a good thing.

Yeah you can do some cool things with helicopters, but not in a place like that. Just too dangerous. 

I think most will agree with me as well, especially those that fly or crew, or have done so.


----------

